# Decisions, Decisions!!!



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm wanting to add another caliber to my collection but I'm torn between the .204 and 22-250. I already have a Savage Model 10 Predator Hunter in .243 and a .223 AR. And seeing as I've already got a .243, that is somewhat telling me the 22-250 would not be needed or benefit me any. What is your guys opinions on the matter? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Everyone says this guy ^^^ uses stones and won't use any bullets... I don't know but I just bought a 22-250 :ar15:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

" Never impose on others what you would not choose for yourself "


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

I wish AZ had been around a few years back to give me that advice.I was always the one that wanted different calibers,stuff no one had or had heard of.Picked up a 336 Marlin in 219 Zipper once.Biggest piece of non shooting,inaccurate crap i ever owned,lol.But to the OP,go with your gut,they are both great calibers,you wont go wrong with either one.I had a Rem VTR 204 in my hand one day at Gander Mountain with the wifes ok to buy it and i didnt.Kick myself for that one every day cause ive never seen another. :frusty:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

204 would be my first choice of the two, but only if I couldn't buy both.....


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Went ahead and bought the Remington 700 in 22-250. Had a Savage Model 12 as well, but there was over $100 difference in the two. Plus the Remington already had Leupold rings and bases on it where as the Savage didn't. I'm a Savage man at heart, but for what I gave for the Remington...$447 OTD in excellent condition, I just couldn't see paying the difference for the Savage.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think you made a good choice.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats get some holes punched and paper or better yet some predators down so we can see how it shoots.


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Took it out today and shot it a little bit. Here was my second set of 5 shots @ 100 yards after shooting the first 5 getting it sighted. I think it's pretty good having only shot the rifle 10 times and not use to the trigger and all that. I shot this group off my range bag, which wasn't most solid rest in the world.

The load used was 45 grain Sierra Spitzer backed by 39 gr. of H380 in Hornady brass and Federal Primers. The rifle is a 1:14 twist...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats a dead dog at 00 for sure if you do your part and the scope is tight.(I had a problem with the latter part this year)


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thats a dead dog at 00 for sure if you do your part and the scope is tight.(I had a problem with the latter part this year)


I'm just curious as to how the ballistics on this load will be on out to 200 and 300. I looked, and couldn't find any ballistics for 100 zero online. Would have liked to shot it some more, but it was getting dark on me and the old lady was needing some groceries for supper.......Bad thing is, I still haven't got the supper...LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Try 1 1 1/2 inch high at 100 should put you on at 200 and 2 inch low at 300 I think but 22-250 aint what I been shooting. but if I am right dead hold on center of chest or slightly higher at a farther beyond 200 yd distance should mean Dead Dog Dropping!!


----------



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Try 1 1 1/2 inch high at 100 should put you on at 200 and 2 inch low at 300 I think but 22-250 aint what I been shooting. but if I am right dead hold on center of chest or slightly higher at a farther beyond 200 yd distance should mean Dead Dog Dropping!!


Thanks for the information. Hopefully I get to shoot it more at longer distances in a day or two and find out for sure.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Go to Hodgdon.com and you can get the estimated velocity for the powder you are using and the bullet you are using. Then go to nikonhunting.com/spoton and you can get the chart like this for the load you are shooting. The following is for 39grain of H380 behind the Sierra 45 grain bullet. Estimated at 3700 feet pr sec.
View attachment 45 gn H380 powder.pdf


----------

